# Radio 2 - A Child Against All Odds



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just been listening to Radio 2 and heard an ad saying that they are having an 'IVF week' next week, all week they will be having discussions, special guests etc.  It starts on the Terry Wogan show on Monday morning.  Not absolutely sure what it's all about but I always listen to Radio 2 and Jeremy Vine between 12 and 2 always has a good programme where he likes to here views from all sides, might be interesting.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I was just about to post the same thing!!  Just a bit of a warning, there can be some real a***s ring in on the Jeremy Vine show, so get your phone ready, I'll be listening at work with the email poised!!!  Will make a change for there to be something relvant to me on the discussions though!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Dizzy

Could you elaborate on the Bump thing, not sure what it means and seems to be blocking some replies to the thread

Thanks

Mandy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mandy 
I bumped this thread up the other day (put it near the top of page one) so it would remind members of the RADIO 2 program on this week about IVF.

The Tuesday night TV program is on another thread, and I have put two replies from here, there. 
(so no blocking)

Heres the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73242.0

~Dizzi~


PS I am home today and am listening to radio 2.


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll be listening to the debate today, just hope there aren't too many anti-ivf'ers ringing in!!

Get on the phone Dizzi and put our point accross!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I will try!

I have a friend round at 2pm - so need to get my  into gear


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi, I'm listening today and have just sent him an email, although I have to go to the gym at 1pm so might miss some of it, if I do I will listen later online.  It's brilliant how there is so much in the media about it at the mo.  Did you hear Dr Winston on the Steve Wright show?  I found it very interesting when he said that the UK was the pioneer in this field, we invented IVF, and yet we are falling behind places like the US and even Denmark (or was it Belgium), simply because we aren't doing enough research, it's so typical of this country.

Mandy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OOh whats the email addy Mandy ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

[email protected]

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sent my email! 


> I would like to remind you that to get a baby from frozen eggs is still a risky expensive procedure,
> as the eggs may not survive the thawing process, which would be devastating.
> 
> IVF has too much bad press, I would like to see more positive debates, focus on the medical reasons for this technology rather than the "bridget jones" of this world.
> ...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The caller "sarah" made me soooo cross!
I just sent them another email!


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I think he read your email out didn't he Diz??  I did warn you they have some total a***s ring in who don't know what they are talking about!!


----------



## birdiew (Nov 2, 2006)

i heard her too dizzy - what was she on about - just trotting out the same old "should be treating ill people" arguement.

Wonder how she stands on smokers with cancer, alcoholics, and what about depresse people who attempt suicide - should they be before IVF on the list - coz they are ill - or should they too be left to "just get on with it" as their illness could be seen to be self inflicted. Would you then start to extend that to only those who pay in get teeatment, I am sure that lots of the people who need IVF have paid into the NHS for years and never had treatment - whereas the town drunk gets picked up and taken to A&E every weekend - no one says he should be left on the streets and the money could be better spent or "really ill" people.

The whole issue of "deserving" treatment seems to be perfectly acceptable in the eyes of "the general public when it comes to IVF but then it should apply accross the board

Or 'maybe' any one who needs treatment should get it - i realise that would mean a huge increase in the NHS bill, but maybe if the government sacked a few pen pushers, joined in a few less wars and stopped providing "extras" for criminals there would be more money to spend on the "important" things in life

Sarah


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just got back from  the gym so missed the whole thing, your email was great Dizzy, I'm going to make a cup of coffee and listen to it online, hope they read it out.

Mandy xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Which email did they read out 


Going to find the link and listen now!
I forgot to say I payed for all my attempts!
never email in a hurry to these shows!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dieselbabe (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Girls

It was so disappointing, I have a lot of respect for Jeremy Vine but even he annoyed me with his comments about 'Bridget Jones' style characters freezing eggs and then partying for another 20 years.  And the woman who rang in to say that she thought people should not get IVF free on the NHS but should just go out and adopt, I hope she never finds herself in a similar position. The email they read out was from a girl who has found herself unable to have IVF and therefore was finding it hard to think of a future without children.

I did think the lady from the clinic was great though.

Have a great day everyone.

Mandy xxx


----------

